# Google kills a deer



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&lay....990083,-77.654972&spn=0.089026,0.158615&z=13

Click forward twice, and turn the camera around.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's insane


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I nearly gave up finding it, then I did see the little spotted fellow roll into the other lane.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

AWESOME :beer: :beer:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Come on you guys. Think this through.
Everyone knows...Googles don't kill deer, People kill deer.

LOL Canuck


----------

